# What colours are my chicks



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

The little ones have feathered up and they are beautiful, but I am not sure of their colours, so can anyone help?


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

Some more pics


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

More of the babies, the last two are the parents. 

He is a white faced cinnamon
She is a cinnamon.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I suck at mutations, but I think I'll give your guys a shot 

Because mom and dad are White faced Cinnamon and a Cinnamon, The cinnamon becomes dominant and most of your babies are cinnamon or cinnamon pied. I believe you also have cinnamon pearls. I can't remember how pearls are passed. 

Anyone more experienced have more to add?


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

vampiric_conure said:


> I suck at mutations, but I think I'll give your guys a shot
> 
> Because mom and dad are White faced Cinnamon and a Cinnamon, The cinnamon becomes dominant and most of your babies are cinnamon or cinnamon pied. I believe you also have cinnamon pearls. I can't remember how pearls are passed.
> 
> Anyone more experienced have more to add?


Thank you, I pretty much suck at mutations too, I read and read and read and it's all whoosh straight over my head. 

Is it true that if the baby looks like the parent, the baby is the opposite gender. One of my babies looks just like mum, does that mean it is male?


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I suck at mutations too so this is just what I am guessing. More experienced members please correct me if i'm wrong!

From the first post:
1: Cinnamon pied
2: Cinnamon pearl
3, 4 & 5: Cinnamon


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

since mom is not a pearl all pearl babies are girls...


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Does number 1 have red eyes? If so it is a lutino, 
2 is a cinnamon pearl pied girl
Next 3 look like cinnamon pied.


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Does number 1 have red eyes? If so it is a lutino,
> 2 is a cinnamon pearl pied girl
> Next 3 look like cinnamon pied.


All their eyes look black.


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

How many babies are there? It's hard to tell if the first baby is a Lutino (if so it will have red eyes) or the cinnamon heavy pied pictured later. 

1 Lutino or the cinnamon heavy pied.
2 cinnamon Pearl pied (female)
3 cinnamon
4 cinnamon
5cinnamon
6 cinnamon
7 Lutino or heavy pied (is this the same as the one below it?)
8 cinnamon heavy pied
9 cinnamon heavy pied
10 cinnamon heavy pied (unless that's a shadow) and cinnamon Pearl pied
11 cinnamon Pearl
12 cinnamon pearl
13 cinnamon heavy pied and cinnamon Pearl
14 white face Ino (clearly split cinnamon and Pearl)
15 cinnamon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigvally (Sep 4, 2016)

sex linked genes are passed down to the opposite sex.
I have been struggling with mutation genetics too.


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

SilverSage said:


> How many babies are there?


Sorry there are 5 babies, I tried to take pics from different angles to get their colours. I removed the additional pics.


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

Bigvally said:


> sex linked genes are passed down to the opposite sex.
> 
> I have been struggling with mutation genetics too.




Sort of. Mothers pass down one copy to their sons, fathers pass down one copy to sons and daughters (but not every time). Females need one copy to be visual and cannot be split. Males need two copies to be visual and can be split.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

After pics were removed
1) lutino if there are no dark spots and it has red eyes (female)(hard to tell in that light)
2)cinnamon Pearl pied (female)
3) cinnamon
4) cinnamon heavy pied
5) cinnamon heavy pied, cinnamon Pearl pied
6) cinnamon Pearl (female)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you, I wanted to keep at least two females because I lost a couple and my boys without females fight all the time. I would also like to keep the Lutino (??) she is the last hatched and I want to keep her as a house bird.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The lutino and any pearls would be hens. I agree with SilverSage on her assessment of the mutations. This means that your male is split to pearl and lutino and that a crossover happened, allowing for the lutino hen. Although she's actually going to be lutino cinnamon, it's just going to be really hard to see the cinnamon due to the lutino gene. I'm not as good at crossovers and genetics are hard enough to understand by themselves without adding in all the crazy stuff. 

% from all 1.0 (boys)
17.5% 1.0 natural cinnamon ADM.pied /opaline(pearl) blue(whiteface)
17.5% 1.0 natural cinnamon /opaline(pearl) ADM.pied blue(whiteface)
17.5% 1.0 natural cinnamon ADM.pied /ino blue(whiteface)
17.5% 1.0 natural cinnamon /ino ADM.pied blue(whiteface)
7.5% 1.0 natural cinnamon ADM.pied /opaline(pearl)-ino blue(whiteface)
7.5% 1.0 natural cinnamon /opaline(pearl)-ino ADM.pied blue(whiteface)
7.5% 1.0 natural cinnamon ADM.pied /blue(whiteface)
7.5% 1.0 natural cinnamon /ADM.pied blue(whiteface)
% from all 0.1 (girls)
17.5% 0.1 natural opaline(pearl) cinnamon ADM.pied /blue(whiteface)
17.5% 0.1 natural opaline(pearl) cinnamon /ADM.pied blue(whiteface)
7.5% 0.1 natural cinnamon ADM.pied /blue(whiteface)
7.5% 0.1 natural cinnamon /ADM.pied blue(whiteface)
17.5% 0.1 ino cinnamon ADM.pied /blue(whiteface)
17.5% 0.1 ino cinnamon /ADM.pied blue(whiteface)
7.5% 0.1 opaline(pearl) ino cinnamon ADM.pied /blue(whiteface)
7.5% 0.1 opaline(pearl) ino cinnamon /ADM.pied blue(whiteface) 

But, that being said, this genetic calculator does show the different mutations you have ended up with. I honestly took a guess at the parents to get the results that you have gotten as I couldn't see their backs to tell exactly what they were. But for you to end up with non-pied babies, one of the parents isn't a pied.


----------



## jean20057 (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm new to tiels to begin with, but your babies are just gorgeous!!! And I love the parents!


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

SilverSage said:


> After pics were removed
> 1) lutino if there are no dark spots and it has red eyes (female)(hard to tell in that light)


I had a good look at her again this morning, her eyes are black, in fact all their eyes are black. Are they just the pupils? And colour will show later? I really am not sure. So off to look at pics of Cockatiel eye colours.


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

No, if the eyes are not red then it is not a Lutino. If there are no dark spots then you have a dark-eyed clear aka clear pied.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> No, if the eyes are not red then it is not a Lutino. If there are no dark spots then you have a dark-eyed clear aka clear pied.


Not necessarily true. Pied and cinnamon can affect lutino eye color. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28818 this sticky here explains it in more detail.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Do you have any pix of the lutino chick at hatch? 
1st- 6 week old lutino pearl chick, pic taken with flash....
2nd pic shows the difference between a lutino baby's eyes and a normal baby's eyes at hatch and during 1st week or so of life.


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> Not necessarily true. Pied and cinnamon can affect lutino eye color. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28818 this sticky here explains it in more detail.




Let me rephrase (though at that age my statement holds true); if the eyes are black, it is not a Lutino.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Do you have any pix of the lutino chick at hatch?
> 1st- 6 week old lutino pearl chick, pic taken with flash....
> 2nd pic shows the difference between a lutino baby's eyes and a normal baby's eyes at hatch and during 1st week or so of life.


No, the first chick hatched on the 19th September, Alfie and Cyndie were both sitting and we could not get a look at them, all we could see was little bits of fluff when Alfie would rock, on the 23rd my partner and I went to a prescheduled visit to Thailand, the last chick was hatched while we were away, by the time we got back their eyes were already open and they are all black.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

If the eyes looked black when they opened your chick is not a lutino, even once the eyes open they are very pinky red.


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

I took a couple more pics today of the oldest and the youngest, also found a pic my petsitter sent me on my phone a few days after the youngest hatched.

I didn't know the pics would load sidesways and I don't know how to correct it. Sorry.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Both of those babies are pied.


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Both of those babies are pied.


So they are not Lutino?


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

No lutino are all yellow with red eyes... no grey patches anywhere, those chicks have cinnamon grey patches on them.
This pic is a lutino baby of mine...actually she is a pearl lutino.. notice the red eyes and no grey anywhere... she does have yellow pearls on a lighter yellow body. ( no idea why mine loaded sideways either.)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Definitely pied. Even a lutino cinnamon would be yellow with a slight wash, not patches of brown. Beautiful babies though.


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you everyone for valuable information, now all I have to do wait for them all to grow up.


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

Just an update, I posted this elsewhere but I should have put it here. The babies now 5 weeks old (Jadzia 4 weeks)
and order of name
from left to right
Jadzia
Ginny 
Kira
Bowie
Bart


----------

